# Hello from Canada!



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi Yissy. Welcome to the forum - love your mare.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Welcome!
Your mare is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Welcome!!! She's so pretty, and looks like she was posing!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome!! Pretty mare!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Very pretty mare, & Welcome fellow Canuck, atbeit an Easterner!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome Yissy 
like Clydesdales as well 

good luck with your horse 
and have fun


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Your mare is absolutely gorgeous! Welcome to the forum!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

welcome from another Canuck 

whereabouts are you in our big beautiful country? gorgeous mare!


----------



## JulieG (Jun 25, 2013)

Welcome! Beautiful horse.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Yissy (Jul 7, 2013)

Thank you for all the welcome messages!! I'm from Southwestern Ontario.


----------

